# Drew Estates Cigar Safari



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Cigar Safari (www.cigarsafari.com), a cigar expedition where cigar smokers will travel to Esteli to tour the tobacco farms and factory operations, while also learning about the history and culture of Nicaragua. *Free of charge for now. *Tours start in September, but you can book now.

Near the end of the video
He explains you pay your plane ticket to Nicaragua and everything else is free of charge, tour, cigars, merchandise, everything (doesn't mention lodging for the 3 days tho)





Very Interesting, anyone know how much a plane ticket to Nicaragua is?
:ss


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow, pretty good deal. 

I met Rocky Patel at an event and he basically said the same thing. Once coordinated with somebody, you get yourself down there and he would cover everything else. I'm tempted but just not sure I can spare a week away from the fam.


----------



## duckmanco (Dec 29, 2006)

I would love to do this, what else could you do in Nic. though to make the trip worth the airline ticket? I would rather spend more days there than 3..... still thinking about calling them and going for it though.


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

actually, almost all the the big industry makers do this, its kind of the "old school way" of getting business. It is mostly limited to retailers and their friends though. 



...kjpman


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

I belive you can now pay for this trip. Interested to see if anyone has done it yet


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/travel-forum/283799-cigar-safari.html

This thread may help.


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info !


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

anyone that follows any DE blog know if they are going to do this again?


----------

